# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» представляет новые тарифные планы линейки «Рекорд» и пакет услуг «Супер Экспресс»

## ByFly

Отличная новость! Для любителей высоких скоростей мы разработали специальное предложение!
	При подключении на тарифные планы Рекорд 50, Рекорд 100 или на пакет услуг Супер Экспресс вы получаете возможность пользоваться Интернетом на скорости до 100 Мбит/с по сниженным ценам до конца 2014 года.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

